# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  building code of australia for free

## old stoney

check out this site to put your vote for a free building code of australia!!  BCA 4 FREE | causes.com

----------


## benforest

I cannot find Building Code of Australia online.

----------


## watson

Old post Ben...and the link just times out  :Shrug:

----------

